# HELP! child trailer.



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey there I am pretty excited to get jr. out on trails for his first time! But looking around town today for a trailer brought many options and frustration..:madman: I am looking for your guys opinion/knowledge on the situation. Our budget is around 200-300 dollars and looking for a solo trailer. We we're looking at a Giant Peapod and a Burley Bee any reviews on either of these? Or should be looking at something else? Thanks for the help!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## projek7r (Oct 30, 2008)

There are a few threads on this topic with a good amount of info, you may want to try searching. First thing is first - the most important question is how old is junior?


----------



## Big Tiki (Nov 28, 2010)

I love our Burley Bee. Great trailer. But the ride is rough on all but the smoothest trails. Bike paths and paved strets are great though. You may want to borrow a trailer to try it with junior before dropping thevmoney on a new trailer. Your experience may not live up to your expectations or to junior's.


----------



## burnedthetoast (Oct 30, 2009)

Giant Peapod sounds like a grocery delivery service...

I recommend looking at Craigslist - figure out what brands are acceptable and then keep an eye out. Almost all trailers will be in your price range used - and many won't have significant wear. Just don't go too cheap and you'll be fine. I like my Burley trailer, but there are several other decent brands out there.


----------



## BrenEv (Apr 6, 2012)

I just got a Burley D'Lite and am in LOVE with it. Both my boys ages 3 years and 13 months love the trailer. They were giggling like little girls in the trailer!!! I'd really recommend it. Also, you may want to consider getting a double even if you only have one child. Our D'Lite is set up so if you only have one child riding that you can move the seat belts to the center. From what I've seen in other forums, the doubles are more stable to pull. Hope that helps! Good Luck!


----------



## BrenEv (Apr 6, 2012)

You can find some really good deals on Craigslist for Burley trailers. I love how easy it is to use. I considered Chariot but the good ones were too far out of my price range.


----------

